# Permission to Come Aboard?



## WheatBarley (Jul 17, 2020)

Happy to be here! I'm a 27 year-old military officer, currently in the process of petitioning a lodge here in Colorado, where I'm currently stationed. I've considered becoming a Mason for many years, and now that my career has settled down a bit, and I have the time and money to devote to Masonic endeavors, I'm excited to begin my Masonic journey.

Grand Lodge of Colorado requires men to live in the state for six months, as well as to know at least one Master Mason from the lodge he's petitioning for six months, so I'm getting to know the members of the lodge I hope to join, and trying to be involved with whatever events the lodge has which are open to the public, such as they are in times of Covid. 

All that to say, I'm happy to be here and looking forward to learning lots as I try to patiently await officially petitioning.


----------



## TheThumbPuppy (Jul 17, 2020)

Permission granted : )

I also waited until I had the time (and was geographically settled) before I joined.


----------



## Thomas Stright (Jul 17, 2020)

Welcome....


----------



## Agent orange (Jul 18, 2020)

Welcome! You will be well looked after in Colorado. I wish you every success.
Agent Orange.


----------



## Bloke (Jul 23, 2020)

Welcome from Australia and every success petitioning that lodge.


----------



## Mark Stockdale (Jul 28, 2020)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 7, 2020)

Greetings and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Matt L (Aug 15, 2020)

Welcome


----------

